# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Y DNA and mtDNA percentages reveal things about gender roles and human nature

## Fire Haired

I have notcied that people groups have way _more mtDNA haplogroups (passed down from mother to children) than Y DNA haplogroups (passed down from father to son_. I always noticed there is less Y DNA hg's than mtDNA hg's but i thought it was luck and meant nothing. Now i think it might represent gender roles that have always existed in Humans.

In alot of ancient people groups and some modern ones. M_en can have 50 wives if they want but it is unmorl for a woman to have two husbends_. The Human y dna haplogroups show this perfectly.

Native Americans where almost completly founded by Y DNA Q m3 later migrations by people from the same area of Asia brough Y DNA R1(15,000-20,000ybp) and C m217(6,000-10,000ybp). The mtDNA of native Americans is A2, B2, C1, D1, X2a, ( and minor subclades C4c, D2, D3, C4, and D4h3). All of these haplogroups are only found in NAtive Americans(except X2a which is found in Isreal comes from a later migration from either Europe-America or the middle east-siberia-america about 15,000-20,000ybp). So _Native Americans have 10 mother(9 if u dont count x2a) and one father but like i said later migrations brought R1 and C m217 so i guess three fathers at most_. It is not just Native Americans this situation is true from what i have seen all people in the world. This totally makes sense that native Americans ancestors had a _patrarchal society and this would be true of all pre historic humans_. Where men could have as many wives as they wanted but women where not allowed to have more than one husband. 

Also one Man can have 1,000 kids or more in 9 months women can only have one. Men don't have to deal with pregnancy so women have less total number of kids. So that is another reason populations have so much more mtDNA than Y DNA.


_When a people group is conquered their Y DNA (paternal line) is cut off not the mt DNA(maternal line). This is because men fight in wars and die in war_. A invading army kills the threat which is the native men but they take the native women as slaves and wives. This is something that has been mentioned in history like Vikings and Huns._ They raided towns killed the men in battle and raped the women_ it is sad but is what does happen. It is why Scandinavian Y DNA I1a2 is found in eastern Britain areas Vikings raided.

In modern times we don't raid cites we conquer people in a more diplomatic way, But the Japanese who still followed alot of military traditions that went back 1,000 years. in 1937 conquered parts of China every soldier was given one Chinese women. Y DNA today is evidence this was very common in pre historic times. 

In many animals the alpha male can have kids with more than one female. Humans are different from animlas tough it is _in humans instinct to fall in love with one person_. In many modern tribal societies and ancient ones they say that marriage is because of love even though men uselly do it because of lust that is why they have more than one wive. But some tribal people and ancient people they abolished men from having more than one wive because they do it for lust not love.

It is sad that people have done so many bad things out of lust and invade, conquer, kill, innocent people but _DNA proves it has happened tons of times in Human history._

I think this all shows something about Human nature. _People have a animal instinct and a human instinct the animal instinct is uselly sinful and human one is not sinful but sadly people use the animal instinct alot more._ we where made to do what animals do have 5,000 wives and made to do what humans do have one wive and fro women one husbend.

It also shows that _Humans society is a patriarchal society_. I know alot of people would be very anger at me for saying it but its true. In recent times people have challenged that idea but there is no way u can take that out of human nature. _Patriarchal does not mean men oppress women it is not like one is more important either.But men have their roles women have their own roles and it does not make sense when people try to change that.
_
It is true many times in history men have bullied women but that is not what i mean by a patriarchal society just that men are the main leaders._ U cant really have a totalley matriarchal society because women would be taking mens natural role._ And say u are sexiest if u think a woman cant be a man how does that make any sense.

Modern people have criticized patriarchal society and think that human nature is different from what more traditional people think. actulley _a random caveman from 30,000 years ago and hillbilly from Tennessee known more about human nature than a modern philospher from Paris who has a phd because they just live through human instinct(which includes learning) they dont think about living_.

----------


## LeBrok

> _Patriarchal does not mean men oppress women it is not like one is more important either.But men have their roles women have their own roles and it does not make sense when people try to change that._


Yes it does. Patriarchal means "man rules". It also means that if women don't rule they are second class citizens. "Shut up, work hard and bare the children."_
_



> It is true many times in history men have bullied women but that is not what i mean by a patriarchal society just that men are the main leaders.


Like in Afghanistan and Saudi Arabia, right?




> _
> U cant really have a totalley matriarchal society because women would be taking mens natural role._


 By same token you can't have truly patriarchal society. But what is the point of this philosophical statement?




> Modern people have criticized patriarchal society and think that human nature is different from what more traditional people think. actulley _a random caveman from 30,000 years ago and hillbilly from Tennessee known more about human nature than a modern philospher from Paris who has a phd because they just live through human instinct(which includes learning) they dont think about living_.


The hell with all biologists and anthropologists, let's ask the Hillbilly or even better the caveman, who spent next 20k in caves till down of agriculture.
I have a better idea, stop wasting your time writing your threads on Eupedia and start doing what you are best predisposed by your genetic and manly nature. Go hunting and bring home bacon for your woman. 

Screw the civilization, progress and all the freedoms and equalities we enjoy today.

----------


## kamani

Well, the poor Hillbilly will out-scam the philosopher from Paris 9 times out of 10, because he has probably seen all the shady deals out there by now. He is probably more aggressive and also has better surviving skills out in the woods. That's why there is more and more Hillbillies and less and less philosophers. The german tribe hillbillies were the ones to ultimately beat Rome, Hanibal couldn't..

----------


## Fire Haired

> [/COLOR][/B][/I]Yes it does. Patriarchal means "man rules". It also means that if women don't rule they are second class citizens. "Shut up, work hard and bare the children."


well what i mean by a Patriarchal society. Men have the leadership position but it is not that simple a woman can be a leader too but not exactly in the same way. Part of what i am trying to say in this thread is people need to stop worrying about gender roles and just life the way we are naturally made too. I know that i came to very quick conclusions about the Y DNA and mtDNA differences i could be wrong. I was also kind of male centric i did not think at all what a girl would think about this. I dont think there is a way to define how society works i really doubt there are hard core sexiest because it is not like different genders are diff races everyone has a mom and a dad is there really any men out there who hate women that sounds crazy i guess it might exist. I know there are some extreme feminist who hate men i defintley have seen and heard of it. Did pre historic people even think about gender roles i really doubt they cared they just lived life. It has only been recently that people have taken gender roles so seriously mainly because men have oppressed women but i think people take it way too seriously. 




> [/COLOR][/B][/I]Like in Afghanistan and Saudi Arabia, right?


ur right men have bullied women alot in history and still today. but when i say a patrachal society i mean men need to take their natural role i know that sounds sexiest but maybe u dont understand what i am saying. Men are suppose to be the leaders for most of human history we where tribal people or family groups the men are suppose to be the chief the men provide for the tribe by hunting there is also gathering which is for men women and children. Women are just as important though they take care of kids and are high rank in other parts of tribal society.

I remeber as a very little kid around 2 and 3 years old. I had not heard about the politics of gender roles. I knew men where the main leaders and had differnt roles then women. I did not see my mom or aunts as less important. It is really hard to explain what i am trying to say this is the best i can do men and women have difernt roles in society and remember humans naturalley are suppose to be in a tribal family society not government societies like we have today. It is not black and white though it is very complicated and if we let ourselfs just life the way we where made to there would be no gender role problems. but we need to stop obvious problems like men oppressing women.




> [/COLOR]The hell with all biologists and anthropologists, let's ask the Hillbilly or even better the caveman, who spent next 20k in caves till down of agriculture.
> I have a better idea, stop wasting your time writing your threads on Eupedia and start doing what you are best predisposed by your genetic and manly nature. Go hunting and bring home bacon for your woman. 
> 
> Screw the civilization, progress and all the freedoms and equalities we enjoy today.


I know i made some mistakes on this thread i probably seemed sexiest but u are miss intrbiting me. I dont think men should boss women around and that women are less important. I think that women and men have natrual roles in human society which is naturally tribal/ family groups.

And equal rights for women does not mean women are suppose to be men and take the same roles that is going against Human nature. People need to do what cavemen did 30,000 years ago dont think about what gender roles are just do what is natural. I dont want to disrespect hard working philosophers with phd's i actulley have many in my immediate family who have master degrees and phds in exactley this. but i think they dont understand the best way to figure out who humans are naturally is just do what people have done for over 200,000 years live. The philosophers don't know that they where born with the knowledge of what human nature is and what the gender roles are. 

Humans are creatures of the earth just like animals that is what the Bible says. We have instinct like a dog a human philosopher trying to figure out our instinct is like a dog trying to figure out why he acts like a dog. We have it inside of us we don't need to study. It is true that there are people who are complete genius and can read other peoples emotions and do understand how people think really well and they should study. I am not putting them down but the reason they know how people think is because they are human and they where born with that knowledge.

But Humans have two different types of natural we have a animal earthly nature and a human nature that is different from animals. living for lust and having 60,0000 wives is animal nature having one wife who u love is human nature. I think the Bible gives the best explanations of human nature. The old testment was written by jews in isreal over 3,000 years ago. To us they would seem like a bunch of dirty dumb hillbilles but they had the holy spirt and understood who humans where because they where human not because they went to harverd.

----------


## Fire Haired

> Well, the poor Hillbilly will out-scam the philosopher from Paris 9 times out of 10, because he has probably seen all the shady deals out there by now. He is probably more aggressive and also has better surviving skills out in the woods. That's why there is more and more Hillbillies and less and less philosophers. The german tribe hillbillies were the ones to ultimately beat Rome, Hanibal couldn't..


and sadly it looks like the modern western world which is very civlized. will be conquered by the muslim world, and communist in china and korea(possibly Russia). this remainds me of the Germans and Rome.

----------


## zanipolo

The majority of ancient continental pagan "religions" where female based...........a symbol of fertility

----------


## Fire Haired

> The majority of ancient continental pagan "religions" where female based...........a symbol of fertility


i dont see where u are going with that comment. i hope i am not being seen as a sexiest because i am not and if i do please tell me why. I guess my thread dooes seem sexiest. it was hard for me to get what i wanted out. my main point was the reason there are more mtdna haplogroups than y dna haplogroups and that populations are defined by the y dna haplogroup. Is because pre historic men had multple wives which is evidence of a patarchiel society also when people are conquered the y dna changes not the mtdan. because the native men's y dna is killed off in battle by the invading armies y dna. So Y DNA and mtDNA haplogroups kind of show how society worked in pre historic times. mainly gender roles. 

Also i wanted to use this as a opperunity to say that men and women have differnt roles in human society. and modern people who try to change that are wrong. it is good we have stopped oppresion on women but we have gone to far and attmeped to make women men. naturally humans live in a tribal socity or a family group the men are the main leaders like a chief when their is a conflict with anoyther tribe the men fight. women also have high ranking postions and are not inferior. but i get sick of it when people try to say women are men people talk about the amzons and think gender equailty is changed natural gender roles

Also many modern people assume the way traditional western society works is just learned and human nature is weird and unlike some how feminine or something like that. traditional western society was totally from human nature. human society is patrachel but i think i have a different definition of that word than most people. it does not mean men boss women but men take the leadeship roles that is why every society does that today maybe there are very few exceptions. also we know what human nature is because we are born with it.

hopfully u understand what i am saying. i want to make it clear i am not trying to put done females like u might think i am putting down modern thinkers who try to go against human nature.

----------

